# Let the Adam Cole to AEW rumors begin



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

This one will be polarizing for the WWE fans. Will he be a "WWE castoff" or will he be "going back to the minors" with his buds? Either way, he is coming and I hope he puts Darby over on his way in.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Who?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

AEWMoxley said:


> Who?


A dead guy


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Is Adam Cole any larger than Jungle Boy..?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is it weird that I'm worried he would ruin Britt Baker?



bdon said:


> Is Adam Cole any larger than Jungle Boy..?


Jungle Boy is deceptively tall, so I'll say no.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I would love this but I think Vince/HHH will throw a big money offer at him he can't refuse. But man Cole is my favorite wrestler in the world.


----------



## WhoBookedThisSh!t? (Apr 30, 2020)

NXT Only said:


> I would love this but I think Vince/HHH will throw a big money offer at him he can't refuse. But man Cole is my favorite wrestler in the world.


What I dont get is why they haven't already thrown a big money offer to cole or brought him up to the main roster. You'd think he would of got extended last year when they were throwing a bunch of money around last year. I'm thinking he's maybe one of those guys that dont want to go to the main roster.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I would say there's 1% chance of him leaving WWE. They'll throw every dollar necessary since he's arguably the biggest indy wrestler signed to WWE who everyone knows would love to be in AEW. 

Cole is also set in WWE. the longest NXT champion, undisputed leader. I would think he'd want to stay. He could do a lot more good in WWE than in AEW. He's the big fish in the small pond.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Hope he stays on WWE, he seems so boring


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> A dead guy


Any relation to Michael Cole?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> Is Adam Cole any larger than Jungle Boy..?


Not sure if this will answer the question, but here is Adam Cole standing next to Zack Sabre Jr.; both are listed at 6 feet in height btw, so take that how you will.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826868131285069824


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

His ceiling is limited in WWE given his size - it's why I think he's been left in NXT to this point. But I think he'd be stupid to leave WWE if they're making him big money offers. He should absolutely play up AEW's interest and get a Godfather offer from WWE and take it. I do think AEW will be very interested and make him a big offer themselves so it could depend on lifestyle where he goes. 

If he goes to AEW I'll miss the "boom" entrance. Maybe they can have a "bang" instead - Ha!

Not sure I believe his contract is up though given the NXT title is still on him. Then again they can't go the bury him route if they want to keep him.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> Not sure if this will answer the question, but here is Adam Cole standing next to Zack Sabre Jr.; both are listed at 6 feet in height btw, so take that how you will.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826868131285069824


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> Not sure if this will answer the question, but here is Adam Cole standing next to Zack Sabre Jr.; both are listed at 6 feet in height btw, so take that how you will.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826868131285069824


I meant moreso their muscular structure. What little I’ve seen of Cole in watching the old BTE stuff or the WarGames match (literally the only two times I’ve seen him in action), he looked like he weighed about as much Jungle Boy. May have him by 10 pounds or so.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

EmbassyForever said:


>


lmao


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> I meant moreso their muscular structure. What little I’ve seen of Cole in watching the old BTE stuff or the WarGames match (literally the only two times I’ve seen him in action), he looked like he weighed about as much Jungle Boy. May have him by 10 pounds or so.


I think Cole may be a bit thicker, but not by much.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

EmbassyForever said:


>


I think they listed Cole as being 210 pounds when I watched WarGames. I about died laughing as I had only been back into wrestling a couple of months, listening to quite a few people bitch about these guys’ size. Cornette specifically bitched that AEW was telling guys’ actual weight vs “there is no way in hell I’d tell anyone my wrestlers were less than 220 pounds!”

Cole looks like he’s about Britt Baker’s size. Which is fine. I don’t care about that stuff for the most part, but it is something that will be mentioned the minute he comes to AEW, should that come to fruition.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Adam Cole is a pretty slight guy - no getting around that. But that would be less noticeable in AEW and less of an albatross. I don't think there is any way Cole carried a WWE World Title, but he could main event in AEW. WWE has deceptively big guys that would tower over Cole.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> I think they listed Cole as being 210 pounds when I watched WarGames. I about died laughing as I had only been back into wrestling a couple of months, listening to quite a few people bitch about these guys’ size. Cornette specifically bitched that AEW was telling guys’ actual weight vs “there is no way in hell I’d tell anyone my wrestlers were less than 220 pounds!”
> 
> Cole looks like he’s about Britt Baker’s size. Which is fine. I don’t care about that stuff for the most part, but it is something that will be mentioned the minute he comes to AEW, should that come to fruition.


Embellishing a wrestler's weight may be a very carny thing to do, but if you get a guy in the 190 range for instance, I see nothing wrong with announcing him as 200 lbs, it's just a much nicer, rounder sounding number.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

WhoBookedThisSh!t? said:


> What I dont get is why they haven't already thrown a big money offer to cole or brought him up to the main roster. You'd think he would of got extended last year when they were throwing a bunch of money around last year. I'm thinking he's maybe one of those guys that dont want to go to the main roster.


They’re(UE) the biggest draw in NXT atm. I can see why he hasn’t been brought up.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

He was gone from BTE before I really started watching, and he started dominating NXT after I stopped watching

so, I guess I don’t ‘get‘ him yet - he does look like Shaun Michaels - and what I watched back on BTE was ok

i just remembered an interview they had with all the BTE guys in 2016 or 2017 I think - and I remembered him saying he would do anything to get to WWE - like all for it

so, guessing he is where he wants to be / don’t really see a spot for him in AEW

but.... again.... maybe I just don’t ‘get’ him - willing to look if he comes over


----------



## WhoBookedThisSh!t? (Apr 30, 2020)

NXT Only said:


> They’re(UE) the biggest draw in NXT atm. I can see why he hasn’t been brought up.


It's not like they haven't brought up NXT top draws before.

Now this bit of news about Riddle makes you wonder.



> It was also indicated on Wrestling Observer Radio that WWE had to bring Riddle to the main roster because of his contract status as he would’ve been able to get signed anywhere he wanted, making more money than he has been making in NXT. The length of Riddle’s original WWE contract was never confirmed, but it was reported in August 2018 that he signed a multi-year deal.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Do you get more money when you get called up to the main roster?

I’d love to see Adam Cole in AEW, but he’s so good right now as the leader of the Undisputed Era. It would be sad to see the group break up. 

It’s great that he has options.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> Embellishing a wrestler's weight may be a very carny thing to do, but if you get a guy in the 190 range for instance, I see nothing wrong with announcing him as 200 lbs, it's just a much nicer, rounder sounding number.


10 pounds, I ain’t batting an eye.

But claiming Adam Cole is 210-220 pounds when we have seen him standing next to his girlfriend and not looking much larger than her is a bit of a stretch. I’ve got nothing against Cole. I was mainly poking fun at WWE. I’d be shocked if the guy was 180lbs.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jazminator said:


> Do you get more money when you get called up to the main roster?
> 
> I’d love to see Adam Cole in AEW, but he’s so good right now as the leader of the Undisputed Era. It would be sad to see the group break up.
> 
> It’s great that he has options.


Yup, you get more money on the mains

they famously didn’t give any NXT talent a pay hike with the tv deal - so all these guys as basically on development contracts - which is 55 - 75 a year i think

i’m sure there are exceptions though - Cole might be one


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yup, you get more money on the mains
> 
> the famously didn’t give any NXT talent a pay hike with the tv deal - so all these guys as basically on development contracts - which is 55 - 75 a year i think


Goddamn I hate Vince McMahon. He’s such a huge piece of shit.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Goddamn I hate Vince McMahon. He’s such a huge piece of shit.


a spectacular piece of shit

can almost imagine the ‘rah! Rah! Do it for your wwe family‘ speech


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> a spectacular piece of shit
> 
> can almost imagine the ‘rah! Rah! Do it for your wwe family‘ speech


“It isn’t fair! Ted Turner and Bischoff are just buying up all of my talent!!!”

“Uhhh...Vince you made your millions by buying up all of the territories.”

“But Ted’s got more money than us!! That makes it not fair!!”

I hate that motherfucker, and I say it with full sincerity that I hope he’s alive to see the day his precious Raw and SD are losing in the ratings, whether that is to AEW, ROH, NJPW, @The Wood’s wrestling fig promotion, whoever!


----------



## WhoBookedThisSh!t? (Apr 30, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yup, you get more money on the mains
> 
> they famously didn’t give any NXT talent a pay hike with the tv deal - so all these guys as basically on development contracts - which is 55 - 75 a year i think
> 
> i’m sure there are exceptions though - Cole might be one


Kross has main roster money I believe, and Adam Page was offered the same before the elite made AEW official.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> “It isn’t fair! Ted Turner and Bischoff are just buying up all of my talent!!!”
> 
> “Uhhh...Vince you made your millions by buying up all of the territories.”
> 
> ...


think about the layered storylines in that fig promotion - every match finished on a DDT, top rope elbow or sharpshooter


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

WhoBookedThisSh!t? said:


> Kross has main roster money I believe, and Adam Page was offered the same before the elite made AEW official.


yah, new signees with a name will get main roster cash, for sure

but dudes like Jake Atlas most likely still gets development money


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> think about the layered storylines in that fig promotion - every match finished on a DDT, top rope elbow or sharpshooter


I actually think he’d come up with some really good stuff, so I’m not about to mock him for the sake of mocking him. I just threw his name out there as the first that popped into my head.

Ok, maybe a little needling him, too, but it is in good fun.


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

Not a fan of him, but he has some value. 
He is actually being overexposed in NXT.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I actually think he’d come up with some really good stuff, so I’m not about to mock him for the sake of mocking him. I just threw his name out there as the first that popped into my head.
> 
> Ok, maybe a little needling him, too, but it is in good fun.


haha! Yah, i’m just joking - people who are as passionate as he is, normally has a clear idea of what they like, and as such - clarity and focus can bring good storytelling


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

They invested too much in him to let him go. For this reason alone I'm sure they'll do everything it takes to keep him.


It's surprising because this is a guy that would've been enhancement talent back in the 90's, yet now he's in a position of leverage between the two biggest wrestling promotions. I don't see why he'd want to jump ship, though. He's working for THE biggest promotion and he's been getting booked better than anyone would've expected given his size. In WWE he has an opportunity to prove that average-looking blokes can be featured as top stars, where in AEW he'd just blend in with most of their roster.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Adam Cole will almost definitely re-sign with WWE. Britt Baker is way more likely to end up in WWE than Cole is to end up in AEW.


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

AEW doesn't need Adam Cole right now. He is interesting with Undisputed and AEW needs to build their own stars instead of pushing ex-WWE ones. AEW has to build MJF has a top heel and establish Darby, Guevara and Jungle Boy.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

FabioLight said:


> AEW doesn't need Adam Cole right now. He is interesting with Undisputed and AEW needs to build their own stars instead of pushing ex-WWE ones. AEW has to build MJF has a top heel and establish Darby, Guevara and Jungle Boy.


Would he really be seen as an ex-wwe guy and tbh it seems to be somewhat working for wwe where they are taking on guys like Adam Cole, killer kross etc.. from other promotions and pushing them hard.

Just to note I would not really be excited to Cole in aew, I dont find him entertaining and his matches seem to be rely heavily on spot and finisher fests.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cole is good buds with the Elite. His wife works there and is over. Cole to AEW is for sure i think. There goes the Undisputed Era. 

Good post OP. Cole to AEW is likely for sure. And he would be a good addition. Not the best , not the worse. Solid on the mic.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

All the praise that MJF-Jungle Boy received, and about how they were both legitimized through it, just goes to show how important a guy like Adam Cole really is; he's not a guy you can build the company around, nor is he a guy that will move the needle, but he will make whoever he is in the ring with look like a million bucks, which is not something a Janella or Sabian is equipped to do.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I don’t see Adam Cole as a WWE guy. He was a star before he even got to the company. 

At the moment, however, I like TUE as a group. If all four of them could join AEW together, that would be pretty awesome. But I don’t see how that can happen.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

I would love to see it, simply for his return from the dead angle lol. It's a tough call though as he has done well in NXT. The problem is, I can see it going downhill on the main roster though...


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

I’d love to see him in AEW. Wwe isn’t the end all be all anymore and it shows. But I can almost guarantee you that if/when he leaves undisputed will leave with him, at the very least fish and o’reilly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

Dizzie said:


> Would he really be seen as an ex-wwe guy and tbh it seems to be somewhat working for wwe where they are taking on guys like Adam Cole, killer kross etc.. from other promotions and pushing them hard.
> 
> Just to note I would not really be excited to Cole in aew, I dont find him entertaining and his matches seem to be rely heavily on spot and finisher fests.


I mean most AEW fans are hardcore. They are not casuals so most of them have seen TakeOvers and NXT to recognize most of Cole's work from it. Ofc at one point there are a lot of people who have worked on the past/present in WWE that are bound to work on AEW too but right now I think they just should focus on the starts and the divisions they have.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> All the praise that MJF-Jungle Boy received, and about how they were both legitimized through it, just goes to show how important a guy like Adam Cole really is; he's not a guy you can build the company around, nor is he a guy that will move the needle, but he will make whoever he is in the ring with look like a million bucks, which is not something a Janella or Sabian is equipped to do.


Are you sure that Adam Cole wouldn’t come in with the ability to turn back time, killing Kenny Omega with poison on an episode of BTE 3-4 years ago? That would DEFINITELY be a needle mover, and he would come in with WWE experience.

I mean, I can understand why they’d go that route for ratings.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ringsidenews is listed as one of the non-credible sources to start threads with. So probably should take it with a grain of salt


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> Are you sure that Adam Cole wouldn’t come in with the ability to turn back time, killing Kenny Omega with poison on an episode of BTE 3-4 years ago? That would DEFINITELY be a needle mover, and he would come in with WWE experience.
> 
> I mean, I can understand why they’d go that route for ratings.


I'm trying not to think about things like this in all honesty.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> I'm trying not to think about things like this in all honesty.


I’m sure you understood the correlation and mockery I was making with Adam Cole to their most recent WWE signing.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> I’m sure you understood the correlation and mockery I was making with Adam Cole to their most recent WWE signing.


I did.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't want this.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> think about the layered storylines in that fig promotion - every match finished on a DDT, top rope elbow or sharpshooter


You forgot to mention that in his promotion, there'll be 3 minute matches and everyone will look the same.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> 10 pounds, I ain’t batting an eye.
> 
> But claiming Adam Cole is 210-220 pounds when we have seen him standing next to his girlfriend and not looking much larger than her is a bit of a stretch. I’ve got nothing against Cole. I was mainly poking fun at WWE. I’d be shocked if the guy was 180lbs.


Put it this way. When CM Punk fought in the UFC, he fought at 170 lbs. Now he probably cut a bit of weight but he probably didn't cut a lot because he didn't have a lot of experience with weight cutting through college wrestling or whatever.

So, it wouldn't surprise if CM Punk, who is a lot bigger than Adam Cole, is like 185 or something.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

For a better idea of what Cole would look like in AEW, here's him with Omega and the Young Bucks:









Kenny Omega, Adam Cole and The Young Bucks | Pro wrestling, Kenny omega, Japan pro wrestling


Oct 1, 2016 - Kenny Omega, Adam Cole and The Young Bucks




www.pinterest.ca


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Put it this way. When CM Punk fought in the UFC, he fought at 170 lbs. Now he probably cut a bit of weight but he probably didn't cut a lot because he didn't have a lot of experience with weight cutting through college wrestling or whatever.
> 
> So, it wouldn't surprise if CM Punk, who is a lot bigger than Adam Cole, is like 185 or something.


I look much larger than Cole, and I’m no athlete at age 36. Lol


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

I like Cole but 1. I don't see it happening and 2. Honestly I actually prefer Kyle O'Reilly in the Undisputed Era so would be more excited if he was the rumoured signee 

Still if he actually signed I wouldn't be upset I still enjoy watching him (if he's far away from Johnny Gargano at least apart from each other they're fine but they bring out the absolute worst in each other when in a match together)


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

He won't sign but it's ironic that we have 3 pages of AEW fans wanting him to jump when they all allegedly hate WWE...


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Adam Page VS Adam Cole. Book it!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He won't sign but it's ironic that we have 3 pages of AEW fans wanting him to jump when they all allegedly hate WWE...


I don’t understand the irony because where is the “alleged hate” for WWE? You might assume that they watch AEW because they hate WWE, but that’s all it is. An assumption.

Furthermore, if they hate WWE but love Adam Cole, wouldn’t they want him to jump ship? No irony there. Seems like a standard fan wanting to see one of their favourite wrestlers in their favourite promotion.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I don't see there being that much smoke to this fire. Yes, his friends and his girlfriend (fiance?) work in AEW. But WWE/NXT has treated Cole pretty damn well and I have no doubt that if his deal is up, they'll make it worth his while to stay.



Jazminator said:


> I don’t see Adam Cole as a WWE guy. He was a star before he even got to the company.
> 
> At the moment, however, I like TUE as a group. If all four of them could join AEW together, that would be pretty awesome. But I don’t see how that can happen.


I mean with that logic how many of AEW's main eventers for example are "AEW" guys.

Jericho, Mox, and Cody came from WWE. Omega came from NJPW. Hangman & The Bucks came from ROH.

And guys like Bryan, AJ, Rollins, Owens, etcs. were not WWE guys but they've pretty much planted their flag in WWE now.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

AEWMoxley said:


> Who?


Michael Cole's brother


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He won't sign but it's ironic that we have 3 pages of AEW fans wanting him to jump when they all allegedly hate WWE...


Well, not that I know much of him, other than I thought it was bullshit him going off the top of the cage through a table only to wrestle the next night at the PPV (didn’t watch the ppv, only watched the WarGames match while at a friend’s cookout and having a few beers).

He could be great or mediocre. I don’t know, but if I had my way, they’d all tell Vince to eat dick and die, and they’d all stop work in a very public way.

Fuck him.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

They don't need him at all!
The roster is already full. If Mr Khan wants to spend the money smartly, get some licensed music to make your superstars unique. 
I can't believe MJF still got this shitty theme.
Darby Allin, who is maybe smaller than Cole, got a positive crowd reactions thanks to his look and entrance music.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He won't sign but it's ironic that we have 3 pages of AEW fans wanting him to jump when they all allegedly hate WWE...


lol see this is that shit right here


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I can definitely see him in AEW at some point. I think it's far more likely than Britt going the other direction.

That said, I'm not fussed either way whether he comes. He'd be a decent guy for the midcard, but i wouldn't push him over MJF, Sammy, Darby or even Jungle boy.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> I don’t understand the irony because where is the “alleged hate” for WWE? You might assume that they watch AEW because they hate WWE, but that’s all it is. An assumption.
> 
> Furthermore, if they hate WWE but love Adam Cole, wouldn’t they want him to jump ship? No irony there. Seems like a standard fan wanting to see one of their favourite wrestlers in their favourite promotion.


You don't see it?

"AEW did something stupid!"

"SO WHAT?! WWE DOES WAY STUPIDER THINGS!"

Or

"WWE is set to release this wrestler"

"Great! Now he can go to AEW and actually be used properly!"

I'm being quite tame as well. I've seen people say some absolutely brutal things towards Vince McMahon and his family.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

French Connection said:


> They don't need him at all!
> The roster is already full.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You don't see it?
> 
> "AEW did something stupid!"
> 
> ...


Well, I believe he has done some very awful things in his time, so I’m guilty. He’s evil through and through, IMO.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

TD Stinger said:


> I don't see there being that much smoke to this fire. Yes, his friends and his girlfriend (fiance?) work in AEW. But WWE/NXT has treated Cole pretty damn well and I have no doubt that if his deal is up, they'll make it worth his while to stay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I simply view wrestlers as individuals. I don’t associate them with any particular promotion. 99 percent of the wrestlers past and present have worked for multiple companies. Jericho, for example, was with ECW, WCW, WWE and AEW - and did great in all of them.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Jman55 said:


> I like Cole but 1. I don't see it happening and 2. Honestly I actually prefer Kyle O'Reilly in the Undisputed Era so would be more excited if he was the rumoured signee
> 
> Still if he actually signed I wouldn't be upset I still enjoy watching him (if he's far away from Johnny Gargano at least apart from each other they're fine but they bring out the absolute worst in each other when in a match together)


I completely agree with you about O’Reilly. I just love the way he wrestles. He’s my favorite among TUE.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Ugh no put him on 205 Live


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You don't see it?
> 
> "AEW did something stupid!"
> 
> ...


Though this is absolutely correct in terms of the attitude towards WWE and claiming that doesn't exist is a bit odd that still doesn't make it ironic they want a guy (in this case Adam Cole) they like to actually be in a company they like rather than the company they dislike that's just perfectly logical. It's not like hating WWE means you have to hate every performer involved with it.

It's still probably not gonna happen think it's a solid 90% chance he stays in WWE and I'm being generous towards the chance he ends up in AEW (most of that 10% is due to Britt Baker) and as mentioned to me he's not even the best in his group so though I would be happy to see him not desperate or all that excited for him either so idc either way.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

He will re-sign with WWE

Britt is just talking up her man so he gets a huge payrise


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Since he is smaller, he won't be going anywhere on the main roster. I think we can all agree on that. Probably be better for him to jump to AEW.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

I'd say there is 0% chance he goes to AEW. He has been pushed highly in NXT has had the brand and probably the best group in NXT history. WWE have treated him well and booked him well and in my opinion will resign him. There hasn't been any talks of Cole being unhappy. I don't even know if the source is legit

Because his girlfriend works for AEW doesn't mean a great deal, who would want to be with their girlfriend 24/7 anyway. I certainly wouldn't.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Prior to WWE putting NXT on TV I was 100% sure he would jump when his contract is up and bring Kyle and Bobby with him. However, I think WWE is going to back a dump truck full of money to his house and they're all going to stay. I mean Marty and Flip were also guaranteed pickups until they weren't.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

French Connection said:


> They don't need him at all!
> The roster is already full. If Mr Khan wants to spend the money smartly, get some licensed music to make your superstars unique.
> I can't believe MJF still got this shitty theme.
> Darby Allin, who is maybe smaller than Cole, got a positive crowd reactions thanks to his look and entrance music.


Theres a handful of people they could let go to bring in a talent like Adam Cole. Most of these guys / girls don't get much air time but if you combined it all together you'd have more then enough time for Cole and other stars on the show. 

Stunt, Sonny Kiss, Best Friends, Angelico, Cutler, QT Marshall, Colt Cobana, Jack Evans, The jobbers of the dork order, Luther, Nakazawa, Peter Avalon. 

If I was AEW, i'd happily trade all of the above for Cole. AEW only has 2 hours a week on TV and doesn't need a massive roster.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

He can stay in WWE he has nothing to offer that other people can't offer and more.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Listened to the Britt podcast for the first time tonight

dang..... i think he’s gonna jump ship


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Adam Cole vs MJF is a feud I need to see.


----------



## WWElias (May 27, 2020)

Cole better stay! I'd love to see him and AJ Styles go one on one.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Listened to the Britt podcast for the first time tonight
> 
> dang..... i think he’s gonna jump ship


Out of curiosity, what was said?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Adam Cole has a slight frame and has the build of a stage 4 leukemia patient. He might weight 150lbs soaking wet. He's barely more physically credible than Marko Stunt. I don't want him anywhere near the main event if he does come over


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

The XL 2 said:


> Adam Cole has a slight frame and has the build of a stage 4 leukemia patient. He might weight 150lbs soaking wet. He's barely more physically credible than Marko Stunt. I don't want him anywhere near the main event if he does come over


Cole is same size as Omega. In a WWE ring he looks small, he would dwarf Stunt, bigger than guys like MJF too


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

validreasoning said:


> Cole is same size as Omega. In a WWE ring he looks small, he would dwarf Stunt, bigger than guys like MJF too


Omega isn't that big but he's way bigger than Cole in terms of weight and muscle mass


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ABH-22 said:


> Out of curiosity, what was said?


they spoke about how they discussed wrestling a lot in their home

and then about how the indies are a family - then she spoke about Cole being part of the PWG family with excalibur, the bucks et all 

and then how he was part of the elite family

and now AEW is a family - and it is her hope ‘in the future.... no, the near future’ that Cole can again share a ring with the bucks, kenny and cody and be part of the family again

the near-future bit and just how she explained it - made me really rethink his wanting to come to AEW


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> Omega isn't that big but he's way bigger than Cole in terms of weight and muscle mass


Here he is standing with the Bucks and Omega for clarification:









Kenny Omega, Adam Cole and The Young Bucks | Pro wrestling, Kenny omega, Japan pro wrestling


Oct 1, 2016 - Kenny Omega, Adam Cole and The Young Bucks




www.pinterest.ca


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

^^^ 165 lbs soaking wet.


----------



## Major24 (Oct 10, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He won't sign but it's ironic that we have 3 pages of AEW fans wanting him to jump when they all allegedly hate WWE...


What does liking Adam Cole have to do with WWE? Many were fans of Cole way before he joined NXT.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I dont know if you guys realize but AEW has only one show(I dont count Dark) with only half and hour time. Their roster is fucking stack. Id much rather making something out of guys like Darby, Luchasaurus, Adam Page, MJF, Jungle Boy and Sammy Guevarra than signing everything that comes from WWE.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Tsvetoslava said:


> I dont know if you guys realize but AEW has only one show(I dont count Dark) with only half and hour time. Their roster is fucking stack. Id much rather making something out of guys like Darby, Luchasaurus, Adam Page, MJF, Jungle Boy and Sammy Guevarra than signing everything that comes from WWE.


This

They are slowly turning AEW into WWE Velocity


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

reyfan said:


> This
> 
> They are slowly turning AEW into WWE Velocity


i don‘t think anybody except maybe 1 or 2 have been advocating for him to actually make the jump

this conversation is merely about the rumours of him jumping. We’re just reading the tea leaves

for me, he can stay in NXT, no problemo


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

It's been heavily rumoured since AEW started. 

He's just another Indie darling, who is friends of the Bucks. Meh.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

The XL 2 said:


> Adam Cole has a slight frame and has the build of a stage 4 leukemia patient. He might weight 150lbs soaking wet. He's barely more physically credible than Marko Stunt. I don't want him anywhere near the main event if he does come over


Classy.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

You watch The Undisputed Era debut at Backlash.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

I don’t wan


The Wood said:


> You watch The Undisputed Era debut at Backlash.


Would be a great fit on Monday Night Raw right now.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Would be a great fit on Monday Night Raw right now.


Got a feeling that's where they'll go. WWE promoting Edge vs. Randy Orton as "The Greatest Match Ever" is just too weird for them to actually go through with it. Got a feeling Adam Cole and the gang are going to pick a fight with Rated-RKO.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

This guy would be Paul London status in 2006. Standards have fallen so far.

Cole looks like he's struggle against my grandma in a scrap.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Eh, I've come around on Adam Cole. I didn't see it at first, I'll admit. I always thought he looked too "normal guy" and he was just a dude in black trunks to me. I'd hear people rave about him, even guys I should defer to, but I just didn't get it. He's clearly a student of the game, however, and he's come a long way. It's the little things he does that make him big league. His facial expressions and how he carries himself despite his lack of having the body of even a Shawn Michaels. Man, it would be awesome if you could just add an inch or two onto his height, add about 40lbs of muscle, but the talent is there.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

TheDraw said:


> This guy would be Paul London status in 2006. Standards have fallen so far.
> 
> Cole looks like he's struggle against my grandma in a scrap.


Id aim higher than that, to me, he is the Syxx/XPac of this generation. He has no business carrying a world title but if AEW or WWE were to ever try to create and push a division to WCW CW, or TNA X, levels then Cole should be the guy that the company builds the division around.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Id aim higher than that, to me, he is the Syxx/XPac of this generation. He has no business carrying a world title but if AEW or WWE were to ever try to create and push a division to WCW CW, or TNA X, levels then Cole should be the guy that the company builds the division around.


I see him as a guy in the midcard you could put an MJF or a Jungle Boy in there with that could make these guys look like a million bucks; a Dean Malenko type if you will. You can't build a company around guys like this, but they definitely have value.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

He'd be a great get. Which is why I think WWE will Godfather offer him to keep him. I think his ceiling is capped in WWE as he is probably seen by TPTB as too small to put a World Title on, but suspect HHH and HBK will convince him things will be different in the future. 

AEW doesn't have the big guys that WWE does. They have Brodie and Archer of course, but they play the big guys. WWE has a bunch of midcard guys who are 6'3"+ that you don't realize how big they are - like seeing Spears and especially Billy Gunn in AEW - Billy Gunn was eye to eye, nose to nose with Luchasaurus in the Battle Royale. Terrible use of Billy Gunn for that very reason aside, Cole would find himself dwarfed by guys you never considered big guys and who don't work as big guys. 

Cole would be in the same size ball park as Omega, Sammy Guevara, Darby Allin, MJF and folks would seemingly have no qualms putting the title on any of those (admittedly Darby has some detractors).


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cole maybe has Jungle Boy by 10 pounds. If I had to guess.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

There's absolutely no way they will let him go. He will be like KO, upper mid-carder in WWE for years.

EDIT: Wow so much hate for Cole. He is pretty damn good actually. A bit skinny, and I think tights/pants will suit his physique much better, but his matches are pretty good and his promos are great. He would be a huge get for AEW if it were to happen, but I really dont see it happening.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

zkorejo said:


> There's absolutely no way they will let him go. He will be like KO, upper mid-carder in WWE for years.


Sometime you know it's not a question of wanting to let go someone or not.

IF (big IF) he wants to leave then there's nothing they can do about it.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Sometime you know it's a question of wanting to let go someone or not.
> 
> IF (big IF) he wants to leave then there's nothing they can do about it.


They have invested alot into him in NXT. His big win over Daniel Bryan consolidated that atleast Triple H will take care of him even if Vince decides not to. Guys like HBK and Austin have really put him over in the past. 

Point i'm trying to make is, they will throw alot of money at him if he wants to leave. This won't be a Drew Gullack scenario. They will give him a handsome offer because they already know he's worth it. And considering he has been a huge WWE fan for life, I cant help but feel he would want to give it a shot in the main roster.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I almost have to believe he's signed longer than August given he's been champ for so long and still is. Usually WWE would have them re-signed or in the de-push or off television by now. I mean I guess it's a case of wanting to re-sign him so the burying option would be out but taking the title off him and getting him off television would still be their play.

We're in June now, so less than three months before his supposed contract expiration. Having a very recent NXT champ show up on AEW would be a big deal in the "Wednesday Night Wars". 

I mean he could be playing it all right leveraging AEW interest to get his best deal possible from WWE, but in the end they could get fed up and pull their offer as he's not going to be much of a main roster player for them. 

AEW's offer should at least be Hangman Page level, which I believe is mid-six figures. WWE AAV offers will be in the million dollar plus range.


----------



## WhoBookedThisSh!t? (Apr 30, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I almost have to believe he's signed longer than August given he's been champ for so long and still is. Usually WWE would have them re-signed or in the de-push or off television by now. I mean I guess it's a case of wanting to re-sign him so the burying option would be out but taking the title off him and getting him off television would still be their play.
> 
> We're in June now, so less than three months before his supposed contract expiration. Having a very recent NXT champ show up on AEW would be a big deal in the "Wednesday Night Wars".


I think WWE learned from Moxley not to bury someone on the way out. They're going to just going to make them more over if they leave. Him being in NXT makes less likely he gets super buried like they tried to do to Moxley.



> I mean he could be playing it all right leveraging AEW interest to get his best deal possible from WWE, but in the end they could get fed up and pull their offer as he's not going to be much of a main roster player for them.
> 
> AEW's offer should at least be Hangman Page level, which I believe is mid-six figures. WWE AAV offers will be in the million dollar plus range.


Post pandemic I wouldnt be so sure WWE is going to throw money around like that especially for an NXT talent if that's his ceiling in WWE.

I honestly think it's a huge question why he hasn't been brought up to the main roster yet when he's been with NXT longer than Riddle and apparently Riddle is being brought up because his contract situation so he can make money on the main roster.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

zkorejo said:


> They have invested alot into him in NXT. His big win over Daniel Bryan consolidated that atleast Triple H will take care of him even if Vince decides not to. Guys like HBK and Austin have really put him over in the past.
> 
> Point i'm trying to make is, they will throw alot of money at him if he wants to leave. This won't be a Drew Gullack scenario. They will give him a handsome offer because they already know he's worth it. And considering he has been a huge WWE fan for life, I cant help but feel he would want to give it a shot in the main roster.


Saying that. He's achieved everything in NXT that he could want, got a huge survivor series moment and a royal rumble appearance. Having achieved all that and made good money doing so, knowing his prospects on the main roster are 50/50. Would you then not want to go work with your best friends at a company that will also pay you handsomely and come in as a top star for?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I almost have to believe he's signed longer than August given he's been champ for so long and still is. Usually WWE would have them re-signed or in the de-push or off television by now. I mean I guess it's a case of wanting to re-sign him so the burying option would be out but taking the title off him and getting him off television would still be their play.
> 
> We're in June now, so less than three months before his supposed contract expiration. Having a very recent NXT champ show up on AEW would be a big deal in the "Wednesday Night Wars".
> 
> ...


Keep in mind Dream is challenging him in 2 weeks for the title. The outcome of of that match could be telling. Though, maybe not given what Dream is going through currently. If he makes it past IYH as champion, I would think WWE are pretty confident he's staying. But all in all, who knows.



ABH-22 said:


> Saying that. He's achieved everything in NXT that he could want, got a huge survivor series moment and a royal rumble appearance. Having achieved all that and made good money doing so, knowing his prospects on the main roster are 50/50. Would you then not want to go work with your best friends at a company that will also pay you handsomely and come in as a top star for?


He's accomplished a lot so far but I can't say he's done enough in WWE but probably not enough to say he's had a great career there or earn big money. A sustained main roster push, wrestling at WrestleMania, winning a MITB, being a World Champion, etc. are still things for him to accomplish.

Now I say all that, when honestly this will mostly come down to money. If WWE takes care of Cole in that regard, based on how well he's been treated the last 3 years, then I don't see him looking to leave.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> Keep in mind Dream is challenging him in 2 weeks for the title. The outcome of of that match could be telling. Though, maybe not given what Dream is going through currently. If he makes it past IYH as champion, I would think WWE are pretty confident he's staying. But all in all, who knows.


There are reports that many NXT talents will be called up to Raw or Smackdown in the coming months, and rumors are that Adam Cole (and perhaps the rest of the UE) will be among them; moving from NXT to one of their big two shows comes with an automatic pay raise. As obvious as it sounds, we'll all just have to wait and see.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

El Hammerstone said:


> There are reports that many NXT talents will be called up to Raw or Smackdown in the coming months, and rumors are that Adam Cole (and perhaps the rest of the UE) will be among them; moving from NXT to one of their big two shows comes with an automatic pay raise. As obvious as it sounds, we'll all just have to wait and see.


Much bigger win for AEW than signing Cole, if true.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

El Hammerstone said:


> There are reports that many NXT talents will be called up to Raw or Smackdown in the coming months, and rumors are that Adam Cole (and perhaps the rest of the UE) will be among them; moving from NXT to one of their big two shows comes with an automatic pay raise. As obvious as it sounds, we'll all just have to wait and see.


Yep. I doubt Cole is going nowhere. I also don't think he would leave HHH high and dry after everything. They seem pretty close. WWE knows his contract is coming to an end so they will call him up to the main roster and offer him big paper for sure. I think Velveteen Dream beats Cole for the title and Cole goes to RAW where Vince can keep an eye on him and keep him financially satisfied. Then they will proceed to bury him like 95% of call ups.

Cole has a big decision to make. Stay with WWE and loyal to HHH while making big money and most likely getting killed on the main roster, or come to AEW where your wife Britt Baker is, possibly make the same money, but won't get the same worldwide exposure that RAW gets, while possibly being lost in the shuffle in AEW being that they only have 2 hours of TV with others being ahead of him as far as major pushes. Tough call from my POV. I wonder what he's thinking.

I think he should just stay with WWE. There is too much going on in AEW as it is and for them to try to push Adam Cole on top of all of that would be difficult I think. AEW has enough guys for now that they're trying to fit on TV IMO.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Wonder if there is a correlation between the people that think Cole sucks but think a doofus like Brain Cage is a big talent?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

zkorejo said:


> There's absolutely no way they will let him go. He will be like KO, upper mid-carder in WWE for years.
> 
> EDIT: Wow so much hate for Cole. He is pretty damn good actually. A bit skinny, and I think tights/pants will suit his physique much better, but his matches are pretty good and his promos are great. He would be a huge get for AEW if it were to happen, but I really dont see it happening.


Because he's a WWE guy, he must suck. If he were in AEW he would be the bee's knees.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

My only issue with Cole is A) he’s 165 pounds soaking wet, B) if/when he comes, they’ll shoot him straight to the main event due to the WWE history, and C) I don’t want to see Jungle Boy and Darby Allin winning the world title, unless they put on weight, but A + B means I’ll be forced to watch Adam Cole winning the world title.

Adam Cole in the upper midcard to add legitimacy? Cool. Never watched a match outside of the WarGames this past year, but I trust he’s a fine worker. Just don’t bring him into be a main eventer/world champion.

And don’t bring him in just to stroke Cody rHHHodes’ ego either.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Oh, you just know they'd have him win that TNT Title in Cody's open challenge and they'd do a mixed tag with Brandi and Britt. Adam Cole is going to stay in WWE though. He's got great standing with Triple H and he's got his buddies jobs. If he leaves, where exactly does that leave the rest of Undisputed Era. I mean, you can't stay in a job you hate just because your buddies work there, don't get me wrong -- but he's basically guaranteed to make them all millionaires with a main roster run that they may not get without him. That'd probably provide a bit of coercion to stay.

I'm thinking The Undisputed Era could debut as early as Backlash. Something is going to go down with that weird Edge vs. Orton deal. There's no way you promote something as the best wrestling match ever or whatever, then just have it go on like you'd expect. My thinking is that The Undisputed Era crash that, Nexus-style. Edge & Orton vs. The Undisputed Era. Either that or they end up working alongside AJ Styles on SmackDown. Either way, I have a feeling all four of them will be signing five-year $500k+ contracts very soon.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ABH-22 said:


> Saying that. He's achieved everything in NXT that he could want, got a huge survivor series moment and a royal rumble appearance. Having achieved all that and made good money doing so, knowing his prospects on the main roster are 50/50. Would you then not want to go work with your best friends at a company that will also pay you handsomely and come in as a top star for?


Would he be one though? There's only so much room at the top in AEW


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

If Adam Cole shows up on SmackDown, he will be watched by more than 2 million people every week. He'll get recognized in airports. He will probably have the opportunity to act in shitty films if that's what he wants. He will also be seen all over the world because of WWE's global presence. He'll also likely be on a salary of about $750k guaranteed over five years, meaning he would have earned $3.75 million by the time he is 35 years old. There's more to this thing than getting to muck around with your friends. 

Yes, Tony Khan has access to money. Yes, they could probably top WWE's offer. Yes, he is friends with The Young Bucks and his fiancee works there. But one thing that AEW cannot offer is the prestige. Love it or not, the WWE is still far and away the leading brand of professional wrestling. If you want to be considered the best and most respected in your field, it provides the best opportunities for that. If Adam Cole showed up on SmackDown, he'd be sharing a ring with the likes of Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Chad Gable, Matt Riddle, Cesaro, Jeff Hardy, Dolph Ziggler, Bobby Roode and Sami Zayn. And that's SmackDown alone. All of those guys would have a real good shot at being the best worker in AEW should they just suddenly show up there. And they're all on one of the WWE's touring rosters. 

Or he can go to AEW for a bit more money and to play pretend with his friends? It's really 50/50.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Would he be one though? There's only so much room at the top in AEW


ABH is right in that Adam Cole would likely debut as a top guy but he'd drop down the card when a new signing came along. 4 weeks ago Brodie Lee was all over the AEW show and now he's presumably going into the midcard.

Also, people keep mentioning Britt Baker but it very well could go a different way with Britt heading to NXT to be closer to her partner when her AEW deal goes through. No doubt NXT would be interested now given how good she's been on TV and could very well be a way to keep Adam Cole happy. "Hey, don't leave we'll do our best to sign your Mrs when her deal is up"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> ABH is right in that Adam Cole would likely debut as a top guy but he'd drop down the card when a new signing came along. 4 weeks ago Brodie Lee was all over the AEW show and now he's presumably going into the midcard.
> 
> Also, people keep mentioning Britt Baker but it very well could go a different way with Britt heading to NXT to be closer to her partner when her AEW deal goes through. No doubt NXT would be interested now given how good she's been on TV and could very well be a way to keep Adam Cole happy. "Hey, don't leave we'll do our best to sign your Mrs when her deal is up"


Yeah but I'm sure he wouldn't want a one off main event run. Usually when HHH really really see's something in you, you get a pretty good push. Look at Orton, Batista, and Rollins


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah but I'm sure he wouldn't want a one off main event run. Usually when HHH really really see's something in you, you get a pretty good push. Look at Orton, Batista, and Rollins


Oh yeah, I'm totally in agreement that it'd be silly for Cole to leave. He'd quickly get lost in the AEW shuffle and be midcarding shows against Jungle Boy as soon as the next guy came along. I'm sure he'd rather be the guy in NXT long term as opposed to a one off AEW main event run.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

IIRC Britt turned down a wwe developmental because she would be required to stop dentistry. I assume that would still be a requirement to sign with WWE. Now maybe the money would be good enough or now she'd worked professionally to justify all those years of schooling she might be more open to giving it up. But if she's making $150K as a dentist to take a wwe developmental money of 35K is a helluva haircut, even if it's the high end $70K developmental since she's more of a known entity now.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

She'd end up earning $500k a year pretty quickly, I'm pretty sure. Plus her fiancee is likely to be making $750k very soon. With $3.75 million guaranteed over five years, it'd be pretty easy to get the money together for a really nice place. Plus she wouldn't be on chips even at the start. She would be fine and could have her whole life sorted by one contract cycle. She's jumping when her AEW deal is up. They're all jumping, haha.


----------



## Jagaver (Aug 11, 2019)

When I listened to the interview she did, it sounded like it wasn't about the money really, more that she'd put 8 years into becoming a dentist and she actually wanted to be one. With AEW she can do both, no chance in NXT.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

The Wood said:


> She's jumping when her AEW deal is up. They're all jumping, haha.


LOL, you probably have goosebumps on your arms.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cole is a Young Bucks guy. He's be safely upper card/ME scene and booked as an equal to Omega and Hangman. There is much greater chance he's lost in the midcard in WWE than AEW.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

The Wood said:


> She'd end up earning $500k a year pretty quickly, I'm pretty sure. Plus her fiancee is likely to be making $750k very soon. With $3.75 million guaranteed over five years, it'd be pretty easy to get the money together for a really nice place. Plus she wouldn't be on chips even at the start. She would be fine and could have her whole life sorted by one contract cycle. She's jumping when her AEW deal is up. They're all jumping, haha.


And she can fix Kevin Dunn’s teeth.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Cole is a Young Bucks guy. He's be safely upper card/ME scene and booked as an equal to Omega and Hangman. There is much greater chance he's lost in the midcard in WWE than AEW.


Yeah people forget that he is very in with those guys so if he signed he'd definitely be used as a major player for most of his time there. Frankly though the idea of him signing isn't a bad thing to me as he has decent value I'd rather him not be as high up the card as he likely will be plus prefer Kyle O'Reilly to him anyway so would be way more excited if he was the guy that we were talking about. But it's only a 10-20% chance he signs anyway and I feel like I'm being very generous with those odds so not expecting anything to come of it.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

TKO Wrestling said:


> LOL, you probably have goosebumps on your arms.


"They're all jumping" 

Woody has all the answers.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

validreasoning said:


> Cole is same size as Omega. In a WWE ring he looks small, he would dwarf Stunt, bigger than guys like MJF too


Lol I think you're confusing height with frame. 

Cole has a very small frame and some of the smallest arms I've ever seen on a main event player. 

I do like him though.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Hes not going there hes staying in WWE where he'll be more recognized by a much larger audience of 2 million people in the U.S and millions around the world.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

TKO Wrestling said:


> LOL, you probably have goosebumps on your arms.


It is going to be quite the “I told you so” moment.



PavelGaborik said:


> "They're all jumping"
> 
> Woody has all the answers.


When you have the option of being on a show watched by several millions more and that is going to have a direct causal relationship to your fame, for the same amount of money (maybe more) and on a show that actually makes more sense than the one you’re on (which is sad), aren’t you going to jump? Is AEW even less work at the moment? For all the talk about them not running house shows, the roster is so small (and could still somehow be cut) that I’m not really sure guys are working noticeably less.

MJF, Sammy Guevara, Jungle Boy and Britt Baker, as well as Chris Jericho and Jim Ross. They’ll all end up leaving AEW within five years.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

ABH-22 said:


> Saying that. He's achieved everything in NXT that he could want, got a huge survivor series moment and a royal rumble appearance. Having achieved all that and made good money doing so, knowing his prospects on the main roster are 50/50. Would you then not want to go work with your best friends at a company that will also pay you handsomely and come in as a top star for?


I get your point. It would be completely okay if he decides to do that. There is no wrong decision here. I personally think he will want to give it a chance at WWE. Thats just my opinion. BTE changed their intro a few weeks ago and have featured Adam Cole in there. I think they want him to get a good deal there, and if not, AEW will always welcome him. 

Kind of like a same deal as Marty Scurll, everyone was so sure he was AEW bound and that actually raised his stock, he landed a great deal at ROH. Imagine the longest reigning champion of NXT showing up at AEW (direct competitor). I'm pretty damn sure WWE wouldnt want that. They will surely offer him a huge deal and he will take it. AEW has proven with Marty, they aren't throwing huge contracts to even get the Elite alumni. 

Adam Cole Heel vs Hangman Page Face would be a pretty cool feud. But my prediction is, WWE will throw a big deal at him and AEW won't match it. Their friend gets lots of money in WWE while they do their own thing at AEW. Everybody wins.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Ringside news isn't the most credible source but,









Adam Cole Already Reportedly Signed New Multi-Year WWE Contract


Adam Cole is facing Velveteen Dream on Sunday at NXT TakeOver: In Your House. How much time does he really have left in WWE? It was reported by Wrestling




www.ringsidenews.com


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

El Hammerstone said:


> Ringside news isn't the most credible source but,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ringsidenews didn’t really report this. It was a report from Rajah. Which I haven’t heard much from, but this was kind of backed up by SRS of Fightful, who is very reliable.

So, starting to look like some of these rumors might have been blown out of proportion.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Adam Cole likely won't sign with AEW unless he changes his name because they already have a young star named Adam Page. People would probably get the 2 Adam's confused. It would be a logical destination because his girlfriend Britt Baker is there but WWE will probably throw a lot of money at him and he'll end up signed to a long-term deal.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Adam Cole likely won't sign with AEW unless he changes his name because they already have a young star named Adam Page. *People would probably get the 2 Adam's confused.* It would be a logical destination because his girlfriend Britt Baker is there but WWE will probably throw a lot of money at him and he'll end up signed to a long-term deal.


I mean, you could always shorten Adam "Hangman" Page to simply Hangman Page if need be.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

It would have been stupid for Cole to have signed a new 3 year contract last year with one year left on his current one. Obviously, his friends company is doing extremely well, hold out until just before the contract ends to get their best price and if they bulk then just leave to your friends company for a decent price there and be with your gf and friends.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Unless the deal kicked in right away and he could buy himself a brand new house.


----------

